# Australian Timber Oil



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Any one used this on Pine? Doug Fir. The girlfriend and I are building some garden workbench for her mother...I have a qt can of this stuff and want to use it. The Doug Fir is NOT pressure treated...


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I've used it quite a bit. A lot of the suppliers seem to be phasing it out. They say people have trouble with it drying. I've never had that problem I just resided a place and all the trim and corner boards were Solid tight knot western red cedar rough side out. I used this stuff. Application is easy whIch is why I use it. It doesn't hold up,to,the elements very well though. Second coat not necessary right away but maybe 9-12 months later. I've only used natural color. Brush on, or roll on with foam roller, and wipe off with rag. I've used it on fir too, but haven't been back to see how it holds up. I wouldn't use it on a deck.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Does your girl not know the rules of the workshop? "No women are allowed in workshop unless wearing heels and short skirts" 

Retake the pic when she obeys the rules and repost :thumbup:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I am plenty content with yoga pants. :thumbsup:





Morning Wood said:


> I've used it quite a bit. A lot of the suppliers seem to be phasing it out. They say people have trouble with it drying. I've never had that problem I just resided a place and all the trim and corner boards were Solid tight knot western red cedar rough side out. I used this stuff. Application is easy whIch is why I use it. It doesn't hold up,to,the elements very well though. Second coat not necessary right away but maybe 9-12 months later. I've only used natural color. Brush on, or roll on with foam roller, and wipe off with rag. I've used it on fir too, but haven't been back to see how it holds up. I wouldn't use it on a deck.



Thanks, I read a review or two where people complained that it was meant for hardwoods and when used on a soft wood it came out SUPER dark, but that was on Amazon and who knows who wrote that. I think I have the Amberwood color and I am pretty sure its the Low VOC water based kind.

http://cabotstain.com/products/product/Australian-Timber-Oil.html


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

TBFGhost said:


> Any one used this on Pine? Doug Fir. The girlfriend and I are building some garden workbench for her mother...I have a qt can of this stuff and want to use it. The Doug Fir is NOT pressure treated...


That's not what I expected you to look like. :blink::laughing:


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

I really like the safety boots


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Honey Teak was the color....


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Didn't quite get it done, but close.


----------



## CaptRandy (Feb 9, 2012)

ATO does not hold up more than a year then it has to be stripped and neutralized to recoat.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

TBFGhost said:


> Didn't quite get it done, but close.


:tongue_smilie:....:huh:...what are ya building?:blush:


----------



## jps614 (Dec 30, 2010)

a fan base for his girlfriend...:whistling


----------



## Pelican (Mar 4, 2011)

Australian timber oil is often applied by people who don't read the part about "wiping off" and that is why they have trouble with it drying. It usually holds up pretty well but does require maintainance coating though I usually just clean it and lightly sand and reapply.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Pelican said:


> Australian timber oil is often applied by people who don't read the part about "wiping off" and that is why they have trouble with it drying. It usually holds up pretty well but does require maintainance coating though I usually just clean it and lightly sand and reapply.


I read that you should wipe it off, but that was for the oil based version....the Water based, which is what I had, made no mention of that.

From Cabot's instruction on the water based:
_Do not overapply. Shake and stir thoroughly before and during use. If project requires more than one container, blend all containers together 
to ensure uniformity. Apply with nylon or polyester brushes or professional spray equipment. When spraying, always back-brush 
immediately. Optimal results are achieved by using a lambswool applicator. Apply to small sections at a time (two to three boards) to avoid 
lap marks. Apply one coat only. Clean brushes and equipment with soap and water.​_

From the oil based:
_Apply Cabot 
Australian Timber Oil for Decks, Siding, Railings & 
Outdoor Furniture to small sections at a time – 2-
3 boards at a time. Product that does not 
penetrate must be removed or rubbed into the 
boards parallel to the wood grain. For outdoor 
furniture: Best results can be achieved by hand 
rubbing the finish into the wood grain by using a 
soft cloth or lambswool applicator.​_


----------



## Pelican (Mar 4, 2011)

I've never seen the water base. If it doesn't say to wipe off then it should be all good


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

water based timber oil.... what will they think of next....


----------

